# restore a rusty cast iron cauldron



## preparing

I inherited a rusty old cast iron cauldron that has been used as a flower planter for years. I would like to use it (for a chicken scalder for now) but need advise on how to remove the rust.

Can I build a fire in it and burn the rust out?

Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## secretcreek

I had the same question a while back. I found an expert online who wants to prevent damage to cast iron. Go to www.panman.com and look for cast iron care. He says DO NOT use the fire method as it can warp and ruin the pot/pan...and he doesn't like oven cleaner much either. He suggests soaking the thing in vinegar and scrubbing when the rust scales off. I did it and it worked and my cauldren had plenty of deep pitting and rust. Mine took three gallons of vinegar to fill it, and I did it more than once.
-scrt crk


----------



## Charleen

Good website ! Thanks


----------



## preparing

Thank you


----------



## 3ravens

Do you know anybody with a blaster (sand?) that takes paint off of cars? That works too!


----------



## Marcia in MT

We use a wire wheel on a drill -- works great and easy to get and use.


----------

